# Kennel name



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i need help coming up with a kennel name, i know they shoot down quite a few choices so i need lots lol
the original name i wanted 'Shikari' is taken so im back to the drawing board

please help im so unimaginative lol 
xxxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

maybe try a different spelling of the same name: Shakari, Shekari, Sheighkari,.....


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

how about looking up foreign words of your dogs names or or other words, you could try spanish since chis are from mexico.

i know quite a few breeders choose names that way - like siberian husky breeders may choose Inuit words (cant think of any examples at the moment)


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> the original name i wanted 'Shikari' is taken so im back to the drawing board


are you a fan of enter shikari?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

When we were trying to think up a name for pixie someone told me to look at horses names. There is some lovely ones that might give you some ideas x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

have u got anything like names u want to include parts of...ive been trying to think of a name i like for about 6 months so difficult lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

JRZL said:


> are you a fan of enter shikari?


yes  and they are from the same town as me lol used to pay £2 to go and see them at our local pub haha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chi-kari?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> yes  and they are from the same town as me lol used to pay £2 to go and see them at our local pub haha


i nearly went to see them at the o2 in newcastle


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Chi-kari?


love that


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Chi-kari?


yes i like that, nice and short leaves room for a long name  lol 
im going to put it on my list
thanks xxxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So are you planning on breeding your dogs? Or just showing? Good luck whatever the way lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Chi-kari?





Lou_lou said:


> yes i like that, nice and short leaves room for a long name  lol
> im going to put it on my list
> thanks xxxx


i'm honored


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> So are you planning on breeding your dogs? Or just showing? Good luck whatever the way lol


i will start breeding but wont be for a while yet, im looking for a brood bitch. I will show her for a while then breed from her. got perry booked for stud this summer too  so will wait to see what the pup turn out like. i think they should be nice as he is from very good lines


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

What about:
Louchi
Lowenchi
Snewo
Snewochi
Louens
Louenschi
Deowen
Deowenchi
Owendee
Owendeechi

Just some ideas for you anyway


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

make it personal so it means a lot to see it being used in future breedings and show.
good luck and I am sure something will come to you and fit!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I still don't have one yet most of the names I have picked are taken  I have no imagination at all lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

jesshan said:


> What about:
> Louchi
> Lowenchi
> Snewo
> ...


I didn't notice you posted these  thank you Denise. I will see if chris likes any when he gets home from work in the morning (he's sleeping now lol) 
Looking forward to seeing you saturday  x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

LOL, poor Chris, I'm surprised you didn't wake him like you did at southern counties he nearly had a heart attack


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you both on Saturday!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mystical Kennels........


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

jesshan said:


> LOL, poor Chris, I'm surprised you didn't wake him like you did at southern counties he nearly had a heart attack


he shouldn't of been sleeping at southern counties  if he falls asleep on Saturday then i will have to leave him, will be a very long drive home for him.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

forgot to say that there is a Kennel name checker on the KC web site which allows you to input a name which you like to see if it conflicts with a KC affix. Say for instance you wanted to use Lowenchi - you could put in Lowenchi and then a simple, no conflicting world such as Angel (we know lots of dogs with Angel in their KC name) therefore Lowenchi Angel in the name checker - if there is an affix Lowenchi it will tell you that it conflicts. That way you randomly try some before appliying.

Actually I quite like Louwenchi too! LOL


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah wkd I can't check them from my phone tho  
I have a list of 4 names now
Lowenchi
Deowenchi
Chikari
Ferndale 
Do u think that will be enough? Hopefully I will have a spare £70 next month to get one, then I will have to change perry and lollys names


----------

